# More Stripers



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

21" and 19" Stripers caught at SPSP on the yak


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

nice fish. wish i could have gone.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

delicious.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

when you gut them, have you been checking whats in their stomach?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

^ not really...why? should i be looking for something in perticular?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

b/c its fun


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

lol...sicko


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

It is also good to know what they are feeding on.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

^good point, but at the end of the day, they are feeding on what ever you caught him with.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

But there is always the hope of catching more next time.


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

nice, they look healthy too.


----------

